# Cute Hedgehog Shirt on Woot! this week. :)



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know if anyone else here ever shops on woot.com, but my boyfriend does from time to time... Another friend of mine linked me this shirt (I want one!) so I logged on my boyfriend's account and voted for it. :lol: It's in the top 4 right now, so it may very well be sold on the site next week (if it's in the top 3).

(You can only vote for it if you've made a woot.com purchase in the past, btw... hence why I had to use my bf's account.)

http://shirt.woot.com/Derby/Entry.aspx?id=27998










Anyway, I thought it was cute & wanted to share... Hopefully it wins so I can buy one.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is adorable! I want one! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwwe! i want it!


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

The shirt has a chance of winning in the Derby!!!
http://shirt.woot.com/Derby/Default.aspx?sort=votes

Check out http://shirt.woot.com Saturday and Sunday to see if it won 2nd or 3rd place!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

It didn't win first... but we can still hope for second or third!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

It won second place and is now available for $10! Yayyyy!

http://shirt.woot.com/


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I just bought my shirt!

This shirt will only be available today only!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

lol i bought 2 >.<


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

sillybowtie said:


> I just bought my shirt!
> 
> This shirt will only be available today only!


I bought one too. 

I think if it's a top seller it will be available again until its "Day of Reckoning" thing - though I think they raise the price by $5. I know that the artist actually gets like $2 a shirt for any shirts sold after the first day and, if it performs well on the first day, it stays in production for at least a week or so. I know yesterday's shirt sold out and is available again today (for $15 instead of $10).


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Ahaaaa!

If you miss it today, the link for getting it (as long as it's still in print is):

http://shirt.woot.com/Friends.aspx?k=8152


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought mine! And an extra one! I'll find someone, somewhere, that wants one after they've stopped printing. :lol:


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

It has already sold out!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

sillybowtie said:


> It has already sold out!


I think that means they'll print more though...


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

It's back on sale, at a $5 increase though. So, if anyone wanted one and missed it, it's $15 now - since it's post featured day sales the artist gets a $2 cut though, so that's kind of cool.

It's not on the endangered tee list yet, so it should be available for at least 2 weeks I believe... could be wrong... I know it'll still be available all this week though.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

yay. i got one. =D

we should all take pictures wearing them with our hedgies and then post them later.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

sarahomnia said:


> yay. i got one. =D
> 
> we should all take pictures wearing them with our hedgies and then post them later.


lol, that'd be cute


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I got my shirt today!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Wearing mine now. :lol:


----------

